# Just curious.. Can Touchwiz be ported to 4.1.1?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I already know that AOSP CM10 is being built and its mostly functional...

Im curious though that if we wanna stay with touchwiz, can that be merged to JB 4.1.1 source??? or do we have to actually wait for the OTA update to be built into a rom???


----------



## AdamHLG (Jan 10, 2012)

This is my EXACT same question I was going to post. That's crazy. I would like to know also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

In my 3 years of Android phones, I've never seen this done...sorry guys. Btw, not saying it's impossible

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont wanna go to AOSP and lose all of my motion gestures and tw gapps...... unless someone out there could actually port some of tw over to AOSP for a hybrid or something of that nature....... i just wonder if we wanna stay TW, if we actually have to wait for an OTA update, or someone can actually do this?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> In my 3 years of Android phones, I've never seen this done...sorry guys. Btw, not saying it's impossible
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Touchwiz IS open source... sooo i wonder???

i can say one thing that i will put out a heavy donation if this gets done...


----------



## codycorexxx (Sep 5, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I already know that AOSP CM10 is being built and its mostly functional...
> 
> Im curious though that if we wanna stay with touchwiz, can that be merged to JB 4.1.1 source??? or do we have to actually wait for the OTA update to be built into a rom???


I really doubt it can be done. A theme is about as much as you'll be able to get. I'm going to say you will have to wait for an update from Samsung. If it could be done, I am sure it would have been done on previous Samsung devices, which as far as I know, hasn't been done.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

which motion apps are you using only one I've used is the swype for print screen. Other than that I can't say I'd miss much oh and alarm clock ,timer stuff

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> which motion apps are you using only one I've used is the swype for print screen. Other than that I can't say I'd miss much oh and alarm clock ,timer stuff
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


swipe for screenshot.... direct call are the 2 major ones i use


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Touchwiz IS open source... sooo i wonder???


No, it's not.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> No, it's not.


Can you verify this? Im very sure that it is

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so I looked into it and found out.... But I remember winner00 saying that tw features can be coded into cm10... That has nothing to do with the source being open or closed?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I am not aware of what he said, but Touchwiz is not opensource.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I too would like to see swipe to screen shot, and being ablet o swipe right or left on a contact to call or text. Though i use google voice now for texting to save money so not sure if that would help much, but he calling part is handy.

Also putting the phone face down to put it in temp silence.


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

TW blows big time from my personal view on my fascinate. That is one of the reasons why I rooted mine, with a list of others. If you really want tw that bad stick with ota's or learn to code. My two cents.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

jamesjones52 said:


> TW blows big time from my personal view on my fascinate. That is one of the reasons why I rooted mine, with a list of others. If you really want tw that bad stick with ota's or learn to code. My two cents.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


How are you gonna compare TW from the fascinate (which in deed blows), to the sgs3??? TW changed a great deal between the 2 phones


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> How are you gonna compare TW from the fascinate (which in deed blows), to the sgs3??? TW changed a great deal between the 2 phones


From my wife's sgs3. Yes, it has made progress from the fassy but I still despise it. As my first comment indicated, its my personal preference, tw isn't for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

I've tried switching back to an AOSP feel with Nova Launcher on my GS3. I can't do it. I really, really like TouchWiz on this phone. It's rock solid, fast, and has really nice animations. Sure the grid size is a little bit of a pain, but it just runs so smoothly. Samsung did a fantastic job on TouchWiz this time around.

I can safely say that I am fully satisfied with the stock experience, and feel no need to ROM. Root, however, is something I'll always need. Especially now since I use the Sixaxis app.

Really excited for what they do with JB.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

It may be possible to at least get the look...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25525498


----------



## codycorexxx (Sep 5, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> I've tried switching back to an AOSP feel with Nova Launcher on my GS3. I can't do it. I really, really like TouchWiz on this phone. It's rock solid, fast, and has really nice animations. Sure the grid size is a little bit of a pain, but it just runs so smoothly. Samsung did a fantastic job on TouchWiz this time around.
> 
> I can safely say that I am fully satisfied with the stock experience, and feel no need to ROM. Root, however, is something I'll always need. Especially now since I use the Sixaxis app.
> 
> Really excited for what they do with JB.


I do have to agree! They've really progressed with TouchWiz; though I do still miss AOSP... Holding off on doing anything until the elusive IMEI problem is solved though.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

If the blogs are to be believed, Samsung is supposed to have cooked up jb 4.1.1 and dropping in about a month. I'd say that fixes your request.

P.s. Did you really just compare tw from a fascinate to gs3? Really?


----------



## codycorexxx (Sep 5, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> If the blogs are to be believed, Samsung is supposed to have cooked up jb 4.1.1 and dropping in about a month. I'd say that fixes your request.
> 
> P.s. Did you really just compare tw from a fascinate to gs3? Really?


I sure hope it's true. ^.^
But my guess will of course be that it's only for international, and not the US variants. But it's not too much of a difference from 4.0 so let's hope there's not too much of a delay for the us variants like there was for the SGS2 from 2.3 to 4.0, because I don't see porting of Sammy based froms from international to US variants.


----------

